# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  نصب Windows CE

## IFA_USER

سلام
کسی می دونه چه طوری می شه روی یک دستگاه ویندوز CE نسخه 5 یا 6 رو نصب کرد

ممنون

----------


## رها

سلام
باید رام مربوط به گ.شیتون رو عوض کنید
جهت اطلاعات بیشتر به این سایت سر بزنید
http://www.ir-tci.org/forum/

----------


## a1053r

ویندوز ce ویندوز خاصیه و مربوط به میکرو نه موبایل تو گوشی موبایل ویندوز رو به اسم windows mobile میشناسن و جهت نصب ویندوز موبایل رام رو نباید تغییر بدی چون در صد اینکه ویندوز و سخت افزار با مشخصه رام هم خونی کنه سخته و الاف میشی رام قبلی رو یاداشت کن همونا رو دانلود کن از وب سایت گوشیت مثل htc و بعد تا جای ممکن رورژن رادیو گوشیرو تغییر نده تا بعدا بتونی نگارش مختلف ویندوز رو نصب کنی 
اما ویندوز ce بیشتر رو میکرو ارم و سری های بالاتر جواب طرز روتس کردنشم یکم رزیه کاری خودشو داره

----------

